# Dust 514 ps3



## Guerillia Farmer (Aug 31, 2013)

I've been playing Dust 514 the free-to-play game found on the psn markte place for the PS3. The game is a FPS with a halo atmosphere (you play in space in these robotic suites), but the gameplay is more like Battle Field. You can call in multiple kinds of Dropships (helicopters), Tanks, and light assualt vehicles. After every match u get paid for playing with ISK the ingame currency. Everyone match is a "war" that you're contracted to fight and you get payed on completeing the contract. You also gain skill points that u can spend skilling up a big skill tree with multiple different areas to specialize in. theres vehicles, dropsuits and weapons are areas u can specialize into. then there are teh modules you apply to your dropsuit and vehicle which u have to skill into. 


I am looking for recruits, and have a good corp that is on our way being in the top 500s. We are in the 500s now on the leaderboards. Anyone insterested in playing can sign up through my link. Doing this will give you a headstart on all the other noobs.

You will receive a Recruit Assault Rifle and a 7-Day Active Skill Booster to help you kill and skill. And the more War Points you earn, the more Recruit gear youll unlock:


Earn 25,000 War Points to light enemies up with a Recruit Submachine Gun.
Earn 100,000 War Points and get a Recruit Militia Dropsuit to wear into battle.
_*HEAR IS THE LINK---------------> https://dust514.com/recruit/JyOI2N/*_


Dont forget to join my corp Wu-Disciples and add me as a contact Wu-General.

look forward to playing with y'all.

Wu-General - Director of Wu-Disciples


----------

